# Calf down



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

We have a 300+# calf, we have been treating him for two weeks for an upper respitory Infection, went out a 4 this morning he didn't seem to bad in fact I think he was up, went out at 7 this morning find him lifeless, he is still alive. I gave 9cc Nuflur, 15cc Vit B, 100ML CMPK, and half a bottle of warm Honey, Body temp was 98.7, called Vet but he won't come out. I put a tarp overhim and a heat lamp about 2 1/2 ft above him, IS there anything else I can do for him or just give him an hour or two to come around? Vet also suggested Dimethoxian, Is there anything I forgot let me know


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

I am sorry you are have problems. We lost one of sheep and had another one doen this weekend. No vet will come out for sheep or goats for us. Did you give any probiotics? Our one ram is hanging in there but saying our prayers. This weather is really hard on all the animals!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

is there any way to keep him warm...a heat lamp, blanket, something like that.....I will say prayers for you..hang in there


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

I would call around and get suggestions from ANY and ALL vets/vet tech's that will help you, even just over the phone.... 
I'm floored that the vet's office didn't give you any tips or info on what to do. We would never just leave someone hanging like that at our office! We would get back to them (or have the vet get back to them) with as many tips as we can think of.
Poor guy.
Sorry you're having such a tough time...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like ...you are doing everything you can for the calf....I am praying.... that the calf pulls through...Nuflor is a great drug...If you just started the Nuflor...it should kick in real soon..... :hug: ray:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

Anything I might have around here that I could give for his cough he sounds really loose and is Rattly.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If pneumonia has set in, is there any way you can get him on his feet? Laying flat out will make getting rid of the fluid much worse...All I can think of right now for the rattling would be to suction his nose and make sure he is drinking...if he was a bottle baby, giving him a bottle of water would help.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

He won't get up Liz and I don't have a hoist of any kind, I believe he was a bottle baby cause he was trying to steal the babys bottles at first :slapfloor: I will admit although he belongs to hubby I do love the lil pain. I will try to get him up again when I go back out.


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

I would of do Banamine 2x a day for 3 days 3cc to 200lbs. Nuflor 6cc/200lbs for 3 days. Some Probios and electrolytes in the water. Try to get him.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

I dont have banamine, I gave Nuflor at 3cc/100# so 300pounds=9cc, I had gave him 9cc on Monday night cause he has had chronic cough and it was getting worse so this AM was second dose. Gave honey and dextrose it is some what warmer now than before so thats good he looks more alert now than he did this morning.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I would of do Banamine 2x a day for 3 days 3cc to 200lbs.


 That may not be such a good idea... with how low the temp is..... as Banamine lowers temps....

Is the rumen working?


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

I believe his rumen is still working, he is laying on his left side though so won't be a hundred percent sure til Hubby gets home and we get him up. He will drink out of the bottle though so I got some elctolytes in him, He has Perked way up and although he isn't fighting to stand up he is looking around and puts his ears up when he hears his name. Right now I look at it as a very small step in the right direction. He is under the heat lamp have to take temp again in a little bit, but he isn't shaking anymore so I am gona guess it is slowly coming back up. I really hope he pulls through, thought for sure this morning I was gona need the rendering truck, Told Hubby we will see how he does tonight and tomorrow as long as he improves I will keep trying to get him better but if not then we will make the call but Im giving it 24 hrs so Antibiotics have a good chance to work.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

:clap: Came in the house made supper sat around a little bit, went out to let the goats that had wanted to go outside back in the barn before heading over to my Dads and the calf was up getting a drink of water.... :dance: YEAH....Going to start him on treatment for scours in the morning as he now has really yucky poops, but at least he's headed for recovery Thank You for all the Advice.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Great news! I had nothing to contribute to this, but I am really glad he is getting better.

Jan


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So glad to hear he is up!! Even when sick, the best position for them to be in is either on their feet or up on the brisket. Flat out is never good.

As far as the scouring goes, I don't know if a bovine would benefit from my caprine knowledge...my first course of action if he were a goat would be to dose him with pepto bismol( my guess would be that if 30cc doses an adult goat, it would take ALOT more to dose a 300# calf)
Second would be to push the fluids so he doesn't dehydrate...add some electrolytes to his water...make it warm too, he'll want to drink more if it's not freezing cold.
Third would be to with hold grain and provide good quality hay only as well as to offer dry oatmeal, old fashioned oats are a staple here and it helps to bind runny poop in goaties :wink: 
I would also be sure he isn't in a drafty area, you still have the heat lamp on him right? I would keep it where he can get under it, taking it away now would chill him.

I hope he continues to improve. ray:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

Liz he has the heat lamp but he moved away from it he still feels nice and toasty, its 22 here so alot warmer than yesterday, the wind chill yesterday morning was -20 with air temp at like -5 it was so cold. But I have a little mixture I pour down the calves when they scour, for his size it would be 6cups water with sugar, Pedolite and good old Pectin for making jelly at Two Tablespoons to a cup of water, I usely only have to give it once and then they feel a lot better. Oh and so anyone who is wondering why I let him go til this morning it was to make sure that if he had a bactiral infection that it would be somewhat cleared out plus to give the Anti Biotic more time to work on the upper respitory infection before Stressing him anymore, I like live calves, and sometimes I swear that they are more sensitive to stress than the goats, we lost two bottle calves earlier this winter one to scours, he just didn't respond to any treatment and the other to Silent Pnemonia we think, he was okay at bed and dead in the morning, so was our Lucky and a few days latter another kid.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

does he have scours at all? What is his temp now?


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

he is still have the runs but not as bad so holding off a while longer, could be because he didnt really eat much yesterday, I have not taken his temp as he is now up, and moving around, he is a big calf even if he only weighs 300# He is Holstein X so I try not to upset him if I'm alone which I am til this Afternoon. Going to clean barn out today and disinfect, also going to put down Lyme.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

:greengrin: well he is feeling better Yesterday he came up and gave me a big 'ol calf kiss, Yuck!!!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

:leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats...that is great news..... Nuflor is a great drug....I myself believe in it... :thumb:


----------

